# Avería cargador Makita Dc1470 , taladro de baterías.



## Elotronico (Oct 13, 2018)

Tengo una fuente conmutada que funde el fusible, MOSFET, zener y la resistencia de bajo valor del primario.
Los he cambiado y los vuelve a fundir.

Si alimento la fuente con 60 Vdc ésta funciona y se siente el zumbido del transformador.

Mi pregunta es:
¿Está aveaveria puede ser causada por una averia en algun secundario o es del circuito oscilador que controla el MOSFET situado en el primario?

Yo casi me decanto por la segunda opción, entiendo que algún condensador que con la alterna se pone e tonto y pone el MOSFET en saturacion¿¿?? 

PD:
ElEl oscilador no es por integrado es un RC
Adjunto foto del esquema


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 13, 2018)

Hola, puede haber algún diodo en la etapa de regulación con fugas. Haz las pruebas, con una lámpara serie de filamento en la entrada de red. Así podrás ver el comportamiento de la fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2018)

Parece ser una auto-oscilante.

Fijate no se hayan degradado R2 , R3 y R8.

Desconecta D10 , D14 y D11 , no olvides conectar D23 a dónde estaba el ánodo de D11 para que la fuente tenga referencia de tensión y no se dispare.

Carga ese secundario con una resistencia de 24 Ohms 1 Watt al menos a ver si arranca.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 13, 2018)

Hola...No se si me parece a mi pero el esquema lo veo "muy flotante" tanto que funciona a circuito abierto??.



Coincido con que debe haber algo mal o fuera de rango y en la necesidad imperiosa de usar una "serie eléctrica" para dejar de quemar/fundir componentes.

Ric.


----------



## Elotronico (Oct 13, 2018)

Gracias a todos.

Lunes compro (otra vez) los componentes, le conecto lámpara en serie y hago las comprobaciones que me indicáis.

Cierto!!!  Al esquema le falta una masa. Veré a dónde va y subo esquema corregido

Postearé los resultados



PD: por si a alguien le sirve, se trata de un cargador makita dc1470 (taladro de baterias)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> el esquema lo veo "muy flotante" tanto que funciona a circuito abierto


 
Aleluya , cargador inalambrico de taladro inalambrico . . .  C2 me hizo recordar los capacitores inalambricos volátiles de MaravillasAudio


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 13, 2018)

Tal Vez así



Fíjate que la serie sea acorde al cargador por que si le conectar un reflector de 1000W seguro que todo va a ser igual que antes.


----------



## Elotronico (Oct 15, 2018)

vale, ya tengo nuevos datos
He reemplazado lo elementos en mal estado (F1,Q1,D7 y R7), le conecté una lampara en serie y el resultado fue que C12 reventó. Le medí tension y le llegan 50 voltios (demasiado)
Comprobando componentes, también encontré Q11 averiado (en abierto) sera esta el causante de la avería, lo digo porque como actúa sobre el optoacoplador igual tiene que ver con la tension elevada. ¿podría ser el causante de fundir el mosfet?

Comprobé R2,R3, R8 y están bien.

Aparte de lo citado arriba, no encontré otra cosa anomala.
¿ahora que hago?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 15, 2018)

Yo revisaría todo lo referente a el opto que es el encargado de transferir la re-alimentación para que la fuente se estabilice. 

Ric.


----------

